# Ronnie's garage DW to help decide!



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Right the Bat cave and garage are now complete and we are moving in. The house is finished lawns are in seed the drive and yard have to settle for a year before I can finish them so that leaves the most important thing... THE GARAGE!!! 

I have it finished out but am going to paint and floor it before fitting it out. When building I decided not to light it for detailing as it will be used for many things plus l prefer to move my lights about, but as for colour has anybody any good suggestions? The floor I am going to put down vinyl tiles in a black and white checker style what do u think? any suggestions would be gratefully appreciated!

Thanks
Ronnie:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I would paint the walls white, it will make the place feel bigger and reflect light better so the room is brighter!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

thats what i was thinking then I thought what about something less sterile but still reflective?


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well it is a garage, so you couldnt paint it cream or anything, that would just look permenantly dirty. I recon white walls although you should do a kind of pinstripe pattern on them to break it up, a bit like the stripes on a scuderia!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> thats what i was thinking then I thought what about something less sterile but still reflective?


Get some nice car posters in frames to hang on the wall and a plasma, that should break it up and make it a little less sterile


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

I think something like this makes it look a bit more interesting and different!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

zogzog60 said:


> I think something like this makes it look a bit more interesting and different!


oooww that would give me a sore head, I was thinking along the lines of yellows or a mild terricota colour?!:wall:

I'll post up some pics tomorrow. It a bit cluttered with a couple of tractors in it but you will get the jist.


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

To be honest I agree, would perhaps get too much after a while in those colours, but they can be changed. Is the garage exposed brick, because I would only really consider painting these white, or sealing them with a clear coat of varnish etc, as I dont think that bricks look right painted any other way! However if the walls are smoothed, then like any other room in a house pick a colour scheme you like!


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> oooww that would give me a sore head, I was thinking along the lines of _*yellows or a mild terricota colour*_?!:wall:
> 
> I'll post up some pics tomorrow. It a bit cluttered with a couple of tractors in it but you will get the jist.


Sorry? I thought it was your garage you were painting not a bathroom 

http://www.trendir.com/archives/garagemahals-retro-garage.jpg

I would have something along those colours. But thats me.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=189782&stc=1&d=1154307177

This would look good with the grey/white with red border and same flooring as you were after.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

OMG!!

Throw in a beer fridge, LCD TV, PS3, laptop & a bed.... I would live in there!!!


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

^^^^^^^ that's a proper garage
Tom


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd go with white walls and a light coloured floor. Remember with black and white checkerboard that Sod's Law dictates that if you drop something it will land on a black square and you'll not be able to find it (Sod's Law also dictates that whatever you drop will be dark in colour too).


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm as well thinking about painting my garage. The floor has red flags on it so which colour would you recommend?
I was thinking about something like ferrari red stripes on a white wall.
Any other ideas?


----------



## Pimp Master P. (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd be thinkin mirrors on the floor where ya park the motor. And then the checker finish around the mirror, white walls and the all important lights in the ceiling. I don't live far from Armagh I could call and have a look.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Pimp Master P. said:


> I'd be thinkin mirrors on the floor where ya park the motor. And then the checker finish around the mirror, white walls and the all important lights in the ceiling. I don't live far from Armagh I could call and have a look.


mirrors where you park your car is crazy


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Pimp Master P. said:


> I'd be thinkin mirrors on the floor where ya park the motor. And then the checker finish around the mirror, white walls and the all important lights in the ceiling. I don't live far from Armagh I could call and have a look.


i like it!!!! whe wife might get worried though!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Carpet it Ronnie like I have!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Sportspack Mark said:


> Carpet it Ronnie like I have!!


could do could do!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Chris_4536 said:


> OMG!!
> 
> Throw in a beer fridge, LCD TV, PS3, laptop & a bed.... I would live in there!!!


There ya go 

http://www.floors2go.co.uk/products...&product_id=640&variation_id=1941&search_term=


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Here are some pics of the garage...


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> OMG!!
> 
> Throw in a beer fridge, LCD TV, PS3, laptop & a bed.... I would live in there!!!


Hey, remember Vegas in the 80's with Robert Urich playing a private eye called Dan Tanner, he had a t/bird that used to live in the open plan house/garage, that's the way it should be

On the paint from I have used magnolia and this works well but if you have black and white tiles then white would probabaly work best.


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

Vegas was very cool 
And i loved Spenser 

For the garage: i really like this grey/red/white look.
I would do it like this:








Sorry guys but i'm not very skilled @ ps :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

now that looks good!!!! thanks Markus


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

No prob mate, thinking about the same for my garage :thumb:


----------



## Pimp Master P. (Jun 10, 2008)

Ronnie, Where abouts are you from in Armagh...?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

just outside Tandragee!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

you dont want to be too american with the vinyl strips 
though once its finished they look sweet

hope you can get a few ideas from here - thats what i done 
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=7


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

the white red and gray works well mate! :thumb:


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

Fancy something different, This is the way to go.
http://www.racedeck.com/gallery/index.html
Some simply amazing garages in that gallery.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

On a similar theme: -


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

now thats smart


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^ might be that you could spend the time getting the walls finished to a good standard with some quality storage but leave the floor sealed but 'natural'

Best to see what it looks like once the walls are done?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


> On a similar theme: -


thats on the forum that i posted up


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> thats on the forum that i posted up


yup


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

thought i might steal one too 
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/utah997/dougs004.jpg

and then a lovely set of pictures to follow up
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18918


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^ that first one's not a garage its a warehouse!!!!

OMG the second one is...is...well it's a house in it's own right!!

:lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

the first one is 
and down stairs is a gym toilets etc 

i can give you the linky


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

there : http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12234


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


>


Absolutely amazing! Thats what i want my garage to look like :thumb:

Now i only need some ideas for the shelving


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Markus said:


> Absolutely amazing! Thats what i want my garage to look like :thumb:
> 
> Now i only need some ideas for the shelving


kitchen units :thumb:
thats what am getting in mines i think


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> there : http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12234


:thumb: :thumb:

Now that's a project and a half


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> thought i might steal one too
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/utah997/dougs004.jpg
> 
> and then a lovely set of pictures to follow up
> http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18918


i just done a small sex wee :doublesho


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> kitchen units :thumb:
> thats what am getting in mines i think


thats what im using the wifes uncle is a kitchen maker so he is keeping an eye out on some tasty units when he is stripping out houses


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> thats what im using the wifes uncle is a kitchen maker so he is keeping an eye out on some tasty units when he is stripping out houses


you going to go with the two tone idea ronnie
would suit the bog and sink well :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> you going to go with the two tone idea ronnie
> would suit the bog and sink well :lol:


I think so its very nice indeed I was testing some yellows but I think this is much better! and I like the clear varnish on the floor


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I like the two tone idea. I'd paint the floor grey and continue up the wall to a red stripe (or whatever detail you desire) then white above. Some nice framed posters of cars on the wall and you have a pretty tasty space.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

the stripes are just a vinyl tape
just giving you the heads up so you dont need to mask out a strip to paint red or a colour of your choice


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

nice garage Ronnie, going down the kitchen cupboard route myself at the min, got the cupboards and worktop this evening, just need to get the old bench out and the new stuff fitted and sort my floor out.
Liking the two tone idea, could look really nice. Mine is all white walls and looking like a black rubber floor at the min.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> I think so its very nice indeed I was testing some yellows but I think this is much better! and I like the clear varnish on the floor


 Take a look at my old garage ronnie, its the EXACT same as your drawing. Except I had a light grey floor. You'll need to search for it, was about a year back now, moved house since.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cool JJ thanks very much Garage is on hold at the moment asI am building a wall at the front and fencing as well to make it a bit more secure will post up some pics of the wall...


----------



## >DEL< (May 21, 2008)

Chris_4536 said:


> OMG!!
> 
> Throw in a beer fridge, LCD TV, PS3, laptop & a bed.... I would live in there!!!


That's awesome!

Also throw in the pool table and loud stereo system and its heaven!


----------

